# Decrivez-vous !



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

Décrivez-vous en quelques lignes, pas de photos, rien que des mots. Le mensonge et l'autodérision sont acceptés. Pour voir si chacun correspond à l'image qu'on s'en fait. Je commence :
Habillé en noir (en général)
Cheveux longs noirs
Yeux noirs
Lunettes à monture noire
Moustache noire
Bouc noir
Points noirs
Dents jaunes (pour égayer)


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2002)

et puis quoi encore !


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Habillé en noir (en général)
Cheveux longs noirs
Yeux noirs
Lunettes à monture noire
Moustache noire
Bouc noir
Points noirs*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et tu pratiques l'humour noir aussi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

Pour faire rire jaune, oui !


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*
Habillé en noir (en général)
Cheveux longs noirs
Yeux noirs
Lunettes à monture noire
Moustache noire
Bouc noir
Points noirs
Dents jaunes (pour égayer)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
... Comme le croque-mitaine...?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On verra tout ça à la prochaine Aes.
En attendant : 
- pattes blanches
- robe brune
- dos noir
- fouet brun et blanc à l'extrémité
- grosse truffe rouge (ça c'est le bar!)
- regard vague
- collier rouge avec une étoile
- ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[04 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Amiral 29 (5 Mai 2002)

toi en être espagnol???
moi sénégalais tout blanc et... timbré...?
 " ici bcp de timbrés" Macinside dixit sur post récent

Viva Lolita ( je fais 1 fixation hispanisante!)

Kenavo


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2002)

Super les femmes adorent les bruns ténébreux, pas de chance amiral 29, t'es un faux sénégalais


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2002)

C'est pas grave, on va te le passer au cirage not'e amiral, si après toutes ces bouteilles vidées il n'est pas assez noir  à ton goût...


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

normal


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

normal


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*normal*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On peut mentir, mais des fois ça se voit un peu trop


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

¡ Cuidado, Amiral !
Les espagnols sont un peuple fier et ombrageux, avec un tout petit cul pour éviter les coups de corne. (Pierre Desproges dans "Les étrangers sont nuls")


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*On peut mentir, mais des fois ça se voit un peu trop*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ouias, t'as raison...
génial


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2002)

Dis donc Frank AGUILA j'ai oubliè de t'envoyer la facture pour le graveur, tout à fait entre nous personne n'est au courant.

Je me lance je me décris : euh, bon, ah ben oui et j'allais oublier, mais non c'est trop personnel, ohlala c'est l'heure de ma soupe minceur vietnamienne (vendue dans toutes les bonnes pharmacies), je la mange avec des baguettes c'est plus efficace.

Alors en fait :

un mètre soixante quinze 
quatre vingt-quinze
soixante
quatre vingt-quinze 

la suite au prochain numéro....


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

la suite au prochain numéro....
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...avec une photo!


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2002)

On a dit pas de photo, rien que des mots lalalalaire....


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

tu le fais exprès, hein?
pas grave...
calme comme une perdrix...


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2002)

une de perdrix, dix de retrouvées,


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*une de perdrix, dix de retrouvées,  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

joli, joli


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2002)

J'ai pas pu m'empêcher, l'occasion était trop belle,


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

* Cow boy super Sexy et chaleureux !
Prochainement un dieux en Cocoa... 
Des amatrices ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

_ Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de charmante demoiselles en ces lieux... _


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par The Real Lucky Luke:
*Des amatrices ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
risque pas vu le peu de femelle sur le bar


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par The Real Lucky Luke:
* Cow boy super Sexy et chaleureux !
Prochainement un dieux en Cocoa... 
Des amatrices ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de charmante demoiselles en ces lieux... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'as du te prendre les pieds dans tes éperons, tu es tombé la tête la première dans le fumier et tu ne vois plus rien, pas de charmantes demoiselles ???


----------



## bouilla (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

T'as du te prendre les pieds dans tes éperons, tu es tombé la tête la première dans le fumier et tu ne vois plus rien, pas de charmantes demoiselles ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MAIS POURQUOI EST-ELLE SI MECHANTE???? 

*PARCEQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

barbarella, ton pseudo te ressemble t-il?


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2002)

la femelle dis oui
la femme dis non 












Bon on en était où ?


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

a ta photo...


----------



## bouilla (5 Mai 2002)

ça n'a *absolument* rien a voir avec le topic mais comment as-tu arreté te fumer Barbarella ? j'lenvisage tres serieusement depuis peu...


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

arrêter de fumer : un seul secret : la volonté!!!

c'est le plus efficace, et le seul qui réussi à 100%


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*barbarella, ton pseudo te ressemble t-il?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

D'après Google, nous avons le choix entre ça :






Et ça :






Je sais pas laquelle des 2 est la plus proche de la vérité !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2002)

je prefere quand même la premiere


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*Je sais pas laquelle des 2 est la plus proche de la vérité !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

whaouwwwww!!
mais les deux sont super craquante!!!!
moi meme, j'hésiterais....


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2002)

gognol fait une recherche sur google images "le gognol"
http://images.google.fr/images?q=le+gognol&hl=fr&btnG=Recherche+Google 

Attention je ne suis responsable de ce que google trouve, toine donc tu est prié de ne pas regarde


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*ça n'a absolument rien a voir avec le topic mais comment as-tu arreté te fumer Barbarella ? j'lenvisage tres serieusement depuis peu...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je sais plus, mais c'était un défi envers moi-même, je voulais savoir si j'étais plus forte que moi, ça ne s'explique pas


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

c'est bien... faut se lancer des défis dans la vie, ça la pimente...


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

D'après Google, nous avons le choix entre ça :






Et ça :






Je sais pas laquelle des 2 est la plus proche de la vérité !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

heu il est ou ton message, la, barbarella???


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

D'après Google, nous avons le choix entre ça :






Et ça :






Je sais pas laquelle des 2 est la plus proche de la vérité !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ce serait plutôt la première, debout, sans flingue, brune, mais prête à agir quand il le faut, justement faut que j'aille m'occuper de mes petits pois carottes, faut pas qu'ils crament


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

mais es tu aussi tendre et affectueuse que la seconde??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis t'as quel age???
(oups, la question a ne pas poser...)


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

j'allais oublier : 
bon appétit!


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*gognol fait une recherche sur google images "le gognol"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je l'avais déjà fait, je suis au courant...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*justement faut que j'aille m'occuper de mes petits pois carottes, faut pas qu'ils crament 









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah ben oui y s'rait p't'être temps, on brûle nous, on souffre, on a mal  ! Au lieu de te faire draguer là !


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

mouaarffffffff!

eexcellent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

Bon, je résume le sujet qui semble se disperser.
On a un portrait d'un Amiral breton hispanophile en moine sadique bourré comme un coing.
Un cow-boy qui croit encore au Père Noël alors qu'elles savent toutes qu'il tire plus vite que son ombre.
Une cuisinière vietnamienne d'un mètre soixante quinze qui ne fume plus plus que des petits pois carottes parce qu'elle est ruinée depuis que l'ai obligée à s'acheter un graveur, et ça tombe plutôt bien vu qu'elle se trouvait trop forte (quatre vingt quinze c'est çà ?) en plus je vois pas le rapport avec le clafoutis cramé.
Mon propre portrait mélanocapillaire et xanthodontique. (j'arrèterai de fumer quand l'écran orange de MacGé me donnera l'impression de regarder mon visage souriant dans une glace)
Et une flopée de voyeurs honteux mais persistants, à part un qui a fui dès le début.
C'est peu !


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

tu m'as oublié : normal ou génial, c'est selon...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

...et un déçu normal mais sans cédille... alors génial !


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

et avec un .*s*, comme super-gentil-et-amusant-qui-aime-bien-faire-la-fête-mais-qui-doit-bosser-pour-pas-rater-ses-examens-ce-qui-va-etre-dur..


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

D'après Google, nous avons le choix entre ça :






Et ça :






Je sais pas laquelle des 2 est la plus proche de la vérité !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je préfère et de loin la deuxième, quoiqu'un peu jeune.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Barnarella... Parce qu'elle le vaut bien!_


----------



## aricosec (5 Mai 2002)

FACILE !

1 metre 80,
100 kilos de muscles,forgés par un sport intensif
blond au yeux bleus
1 er prix au conservatoire de musique(piano)

deux voitures,une PORSCHE- ALIGOT,et une FERRARI-MELOTI
une villa a CABOURG et un mas a ST-TROP




alors BARBARELLA ,ça te branche,répond moi vite il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde

signé : l'arico sauteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

Barbarella, venant de toi que j'apprécie tant,  ton proverbe sur l'affirmatif et la négation chez la femme ou la femelle, c'est un peu macho comme vision.
Pour le portrait, vous avez ma photo sur mon site. J'en mettrai d'autres...
 Je résume :
cheveux auburn
 yeux  bleux
 1m73
Assez mince.
Etudes : ingénieur design 
Aime la bonne cuisine, le bon vin, la musique, la littérature, l'informatique, les arts visuels, les marches en montagne.

signe distinctif :
 dit souvent :

NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*arrêter de fumer : un seul secret : la volonté!!!

c'est le plus efficace, et le seul qui réussi à 100%*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Très simple ! Perso... j'ai arrêté de fumer des Marlboro... pour passer aux Chesterfield 'King Size' ki y a marqué sur le paquet ! J'ai donc arrêté !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*
Un cow-boy qui croit encore au Père Noël alors qu'elles savent toutes qu'il tire plus vite que son ombre.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah bon ??? Le Grinch a vraiment bouffé le père-noyel ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zut...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

T'as du te prendre les pieds dans tes éperons, tu es tombé la tête la première dans le fumier et tu ne vois plus rien, pas de charmantes demoiselles ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ Mea culpa... Après 24 H de réflexions - fo ce ki fo eh ouais - c'est vrai que le 'charmante' était superflu, et vexant... donc MEA CULPA ! _


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Pour le portrait, vous avez ma photo sur mon site. J'en mettrai d'autres...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ya intérêt et en passant, mail-moi, j'ai truc pour toi qui devrait simplifier les choses (euh c'est sérieux)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
* Je résume :
cheveux auburn*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

voui mais encore    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
* yeux  bleux*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
voui euh 
  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
* 1m73*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
_(mince j'suis vraiment un nabot!)_ voui    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Assez mince.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
pas important    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Etudes : ingénieur design *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
keskecé?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Aime la bonne cuisine, le bon vin, la musique, la littérature, l'informatique, les arts visuels, les marches en montagne.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
parfait mais encore?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*signe distinctif :
 dit souvent :

NON NON ET NON !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah, ça c'est bien!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[05 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

bon pas envie de me décrire

1,69m
*joues ROUGE CARMIN!!!!!!*




yeux bleus, gris et verts

et






voilà    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





j'ai juste enlevé le s à rouge en éditant!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[06 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2002)

elle est pas jeune la photo


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2002)

Capuchon en coeur ! Pmmm mpffp ppmmm mpffpp pmmm mfpppmmff fpppfmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est clair non


----------



## barbarella (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*FACILE !

1 metre 80,
100 kilos de muscles,forgés par un sport intensif
blond au yeux bleus
1 er prix au conservatoire de musique(piano)

deux voitures,une PORSCHE- ALIGOT,et une FERRARI-MELOTI
une villa a CABOURG et un mas a ST-TROP




alors BARBARELLA ,ça te branche,répond moi vite il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde

signé : l'arico sauteur     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca à l'air bien, es-tu propriétaire ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bon pas envie de me décrire
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais, mais quel flemmard cet alem ... (et Macinside, c'est encore pire ...)


@+

Guillaume


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2002)

On avait dit pas de photo...


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2002)

...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## barbarella (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Barbarella, venant de toi que j'apprécie tant,  ton proverbe sur l'affirmatif et la négation chez la femme ou la femelle, c'est un peu macho comme vision.
Pour le portrait, vous avez ma photo sur mon site. J'en mettrai d'autres...
 Je résume :
cheveux auburn
 yeux  bleux
 1m73
Assez mince.
Etudes : ingénieur design 
Aime la bonne cuisine, le bon vin, la musique, la littérature, l'informatique, les arts visuels, les marches en montagne.

signe distinctif :
 dit souvent :

NON NON ET NON !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Macho !!! moi ??? alors là je dis :
"NON, NON, et NON"


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2002)

Pour Bouillabaisse qui voudrait arrêter de fumer et pour Decus qui voudrait en connaitre un peu plus sur barbarella... Voilà de quoi occuper votre matinée.


----------

